# BMW to Supply Engines to US Police Car Manufacturer



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting article: http://money.cnn.com/2010/03/22/autos/carbon_motors_bmw_diesel/index.htm

I wasn't sure if this was better on the diesel forum or regular forum. You be the judge.


----------



## pogopop77 (Jun 19, 2009)

DC335i said:


> Interesting article: http://money.cnn.com/2010/03/22/autos/carbon_motors_bmw_diesel/index.htm
> 
> I wasn't sure if this was better on the diesel forum or regular forum. You be the judge.


Yeah, I saw this on Autoblog. As a 335d owner, I applaud their choice of engine. But I don't think the cops need $50k cars to do their jobs. The cars would probably last longer and get better mileage, but the up front cost is simply too high.

GM, Ford, and Dodge recently updated the police versions of their cars, so I think Carbon Motors has an uphill climb to convince cash strapped districts that these cars are worth all the extra cash.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

I think its definitely good. With time there will be more people (indy mechs) who would know these m/cs better. I plan to keep my car long and this article helps me towards it.

I think it will not end up to $50k for Carbon. They are doing a bulk order and it only includes engine. And over long run diesel powered vehicles will save govt money over GM/Ford/Chevy. It is just my feeling.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a feeling it will end up costing more money over time but guess really only time can tell for that one. Just have a sinking feeling these motors will be far more finiky in the long run than say a Ford 4.6 V8 or whatever is the common domestic motor in Police vehicles.


----------

